# Calm Winds & Following Seas



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Sight casting to fish and blind casting under less than ideal conditions to structure is a classic approach among Seadrift Fly Fishing guides. Fly rods offer delicate approaches to foraging fish requiring a bit more ideal conditions. Crossing over to light tackle spinning or bait cast rods rigged light for similar presentation is a lot of fun on the blustery days. Join us for a day on the poling skiffs as we silently move through the shallows and shorelines looking for trophy class fish. Check out *SFF*

*Fishing Report*

The winds finally broke on Thursday of last week just as we had a fly fishing trip approaching on Friday with Capt. John Humbert on the platform. Mid-bay structure formerly buried in 3' chop and off color water is now looking good with green water and swarms of foraging Trout. Redfish action has hit it's seasonal swale on lighter winds as the fish get a little relief from relentless pressure. Capt. James Cunningham and The Wolf Pack have been reporting fast and furious action over shell pads in 2 to 4' of water with solid Trout numbers hitting the deck. Other venues are opening up as well including offshore with Capt. Jeff Garner making a run to the rigs for some fun fishing for Red Snapper.

On the horizon should be more continued days of excellent action in the deeper venues of the open bays. Of course we'll get into the cycle of looking for emerging "afternoon showers" which are always like an old friend on the water. We'll of course be keeping our eyes on the Tropics and look forward to some Tropical Storm activity which always produces some great fishing cycles.

Weather Apps - You may have seen me cuss these things on Facebook. A 10 day forecast on a weather app is about as useless as anything I've ever come across. Please don't buy into anything that these things are putting out there. With all of the rain this Spring, we had only a few minor interruptions the whole time and most of those were mere delays. You might have thought oh my God, I bet they had to reschedule 20 days this Spring....NOT. If you're looking for an excuse not to go fishing, please find something else.

N*ight Fishing Adventures - Beating The Heat & The Crowds*

As we approach the warmer months and some big holidays, keep in mind that there is a whole other world going on out there on the water at night. From Flounder Gigging to boat and wade fishing, it can be just the ticket to keeping over anxious guests on the move or just strategically increasing your chances for success. We are the home to excellent night watermen that will get you right where you need to be to intercept the fish. Check out Night Fishing for more information.

*Prime Bait Makes A Difference*

We invested in a bait storage holding facility last year for keeping and maintaining select live bait for guests. That insures we're bringing the absolute best bait to bare on a trip. Is this more costly, more labor intensive, more time consuming....YES! Then why do it? The simple answer to that question is "pride and lethality"!

*Alligator Season*

September 10th through the 30th is always the Texas State Alligator Season. We're looking forward to another record setting year and making some amazing memories with guests as we experience these amazing creatures. Come join us for an adventure of a lifetime. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; Orvis; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

